# My soon to be stealth growcab



## tibbyi (Jul 5, 2009)

Based on what I read on the forum I decided to build my own stealth box. 

Here's what I have in mind:

The idea is based on a PC growbox.

A 19.6" x 7.8" x 31.4" (L/W/H) cab, made out of wood. The cheapest in my country is called "PAL", I think in the US it is called "laminated chipboard". It's shape will be similar to a very tall computer case.

I made some calculations about the neccesary light intensity for 152.8 sq inch (~ 1 sq foot) cab. So I need 5000 lm. I searched for CFL's (they are extremely RARE here). After an hour of searching I found only one online store that has CFL's. So I'm getting a 80W, 6500K, 5300 lm for veg and a 80W, 2700K, 5600 lm for flowering. (the best they had) 

The cab will have 1 intake and 1 out-take 12cm PC coolers.

For light reflecting I will use mylar, bought from the US because I could't find anything here except for aluminum foil.

I will not mask the smell. How bad can it be? If it's "light" it won't be a problem. 

The whole thing will be costing me about 250$.

Do you like my idea? Is it any good? Can I add something to make it better?

I will post some pictures as soon as I have anything to show. 

Thank you all for your support!


----------



## tibbyi (Jul 7, 2009)

So... what are your opinions regarding my design? Is it a good idea or I need to work on it more? Please tell me so I can start buying stuff... Thanks!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello Tibbyi 

I see your new, welcome to the forum 

Yes your plans will work, but why not use an old cupboard or wardrobe or set of drawers with the drawers removed.

It will save you $$

eace:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jul 7, 2009)

Sounds pretty good to me. 7.8inch isnt very wide though.
I dont know why the cost is so high unless its the conversion rate and shipping cost helping to jack it up.

In accordance to what Hippy said. What about a rubbermaid trashcan? Always thught it would make a great little stealth grow area. It being round naturally reflects light right back on the plants from any angle.


----------



## tibbyi (Jul 7, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hello Tibbyi
> 
> I see your new, welcome to the forum
> 
> ...


 
I thought of that also, but I couldn't find anything to match my dimensions. If I try to use a bigger cab the 80W CFL's will not be good anymore. (will have less lumen/sq ft) Bigger CFL's are not available here.


----------



## tibbyi (Jul 7, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Sounds pretty good to me. 7.8inch isnt very wide though.
> I dont know why the cost is so high unless its the conversion rate and shipping cost helping to jack it up.
> 
> In accordance to what Hippy said. What about a rubbermaid trashcan? Always thught it would make a great little stealth grow area. It being round naturally reflects light right back on the plants from any angle.


 
This is the best setup for my budget. Bigger cab = stronger lights = more $. The conversion rate is 1 leu = 3 $, and yes, shipping cost helps me spend more (about 60$).

An average Joe makes about 800 lei / month (267$) so even this setup isn't that cheap.

Never thought of the rubbermaid trashcans. I'll see if it's cheaper that way although it won't be so stealth being in my room and all...


----------



## Unexpected1mnC (Jul 9, 2009)

u will found a lot of the parts if u know where to search.  they don't have plywood ("PAL") or mylar if you go to "Mioara supermarket", or a shitty store with that name, u can find all the things u need in garden's stores from youre location, like Home Depot or wallmart in US, in europe u can search @ Carrefour, Bricostore, etc, on gardens sections.


----------



## tibbyi (Jul 9, 2009)

Unexpected1mnC said:
			
		

> u will found a lot of the parts if u know where to search.  they don't have plywood ("PAL") or mylar if you go to "Mioara supermarket", or a shitty store with that name, u can find all the things u need in garden's stores from youre location, like Home Depot or wallmart in US, in europe u can search @ Carrefour, Bricostore, etc, on gardens sections.


 
Loved the "Mioara supermarket" part :rofl: :rofl: Speak romanian? 

Trust me, I searched all over town. Nothing. Searched all lighting stores, (when I asked about CFL's they were like  )

Went to Real, Metro, Praktiker. The only store that had CFL's was Praktiker... 18W was the best they had. 

Carrefour is not that big, here at least, so I doubt I will find something. But i'll give it a try.

Don't have Bricostore here.

Oh... and I didn't bother to ask about mylar. I'm sure they don't know what it is.


----------



## crizzo357 (Jul 9, 2009)

order your CFL's on ebay!!!! cheap! any size you want. rubbermaid might sound like a good idea if you find something the right size.

Criz


----------

